# Best download manager?



## revolver (Aug 12, 2004)

its 'lightning download' 4 me.
anyone with me??


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 13, 2004)

I tried out many

1) Go Zilla - outdated and bugged
2) Flashget - popular but no that good
3) Leechget - very good speed and is very easy for a newbie. Every download starts with a wizard which searches for the fastest server using pings.
4) Get Right - The best downloader. It's very good. It has lots of features. A powerful feature packed downloader
5) Internet download manager : Sheer speed. Eady to use. Not much features though. It will not run for more than 30 days Even if u reinstalled without formatting hard disks
6) Download Accelerator PLus 7.2 - It downloads ads. It doesn't have good options like How many simultaneous threads. It wastes ur bandwidth

Result- best try Leechget or Getright (latest version from official sites)


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 13, 2004)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> I tried out many
> 
> 1) Go Zilla - outdated and bugged
> *2) Flashget - popular but not that good*
> ...



You must have lost your mind!!
Flashget is the most popular and the best download utility out there!!


----------



## aadipa (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, lets see if i will get what i want from this list

i want download manager with 
1. multiple schedules to resume and stop for each of the downloads and 
2. priority settings for each download
3. all normal features like simultaneous threads, max bandwidth control, recover from dropped internet connections, support proxy servers, and may be integration into browser 

hufffff....

can i get all this in one go?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2004)

DAP is da best, though it's shareware. FreshDownload is also good and best of all, it's FREE ! U just need to get a free serial no. by registering at their site *www.freshdevices.com.


----------



## hafees (Aug 13, 2004)

DAP 7.2 is good. and u can get a crack/serial too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2004)

Got one myself !!


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 13, 2004)

Since this is a discussion on Download Managers...

Getright - has all the standard downloading capabilites such as segment downloading and so on. Segment downloading is limited as it depends on mirrors. Cannot download from Chinese sites such as ttdown or 9down. Defenitely cannot download from brturbo sites (I am assuming u guys know what brturbo is!). And also it crashes a lot if there are too many simultanious downloads. 

DAP - buggy, shareware even with the crack cannot download from ttdown and brturbo. 

Reget Deluxe - extremely good for http downloads. supports upto 100 segments for each download. FTP downloads work fine. Does not support segment downloading for FTP's unless u have mirrors. WIll not download always from ttdown and never from BRTURBO. 

Flashget - As someone said it is the most popular download manager. Supports simultanious downloads, proxies( u can http proxies for both ftp and http), segment downloading. Has a limitation of 10 simultanious downloads which can be overcome using a small registry tweak I'll post that later). Works with ttdown and 9down links. Plus it is the only download manager which will work on brturbo. Other DL Managers needs certain steps to be done. 


I think the rest are either too specific or not worthy of a mention here.


----------



## girish_b (Aug 13, 2004)

flashget rockz.... for real......


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Aug 13, 2004)

FG


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 13, 2004)

*ReGet*

Reget is the best I've used till now. U can schedule downloads, there is a sit manager which takes care of all the download in that week & that month, There is also a FTP browser. Reget makes use of full bandwidth. So, ReGet is the best...
  Try It.


----------



## krazydude (Aug 13, 2004)

DAP for me , but not the 7.2 version. Like the old 1, got the serial frm a site (crack) and has no ads, ya its v 5.3.

Works well and is a slim mean downloading machine, no probs with any downloads


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 13, 2004)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> Since this is a discussion on Download Managers I am posting info even based on warez downloading capabilites as well.
> 
> Getright - has all the standard downloading capabilites such as segment downloading and so on. Segment downloading is limited as it depends on mirrors. Cannot download from Chinese sites such as ttdown or 9down. Defenitely cannot download from brturbo sites (I am assuming u guys know what brturbo is!). And also it crashes a lot if there are too many simultanious downloads.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 16, 2004)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> icecoolz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prankzter (Aug 16, 2004)

i agree with icecollz!
all download managers fail on warez site!


----------



## wORm (Aug 16, 2004)

One more vote for Flashget. Tried them all, flashget comes out on top every single time. Flashget users, leech away


----------



## dazzler (Aug 18, 2004)

Fresh Download Fresh Download Fresh Download Fresh Download Fresh Download Fresh Download  Fresh Download Fresh Download...................


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Reget for me, all the way (- wget on linux).
Reget has all the features of flashget too - the one real thing why flashget is popular is that of the "referrer" function - which reget has.


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 18, 2004)

prathapml said:
			
		

> Reget for me, all the way (- wget on linux).
> Reget has all the features of flashget too - the one real thing why flashget is popular is that of the "referrer" function - which reget has.



Reget's referer feature doesnt work. Also regets ftp explorer isnt nearly as good as flashgets. And once again if ur behind a proxy (HTTP) regets http proxy supports both ftp and http....regets doesnt work always....tried and tested...


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh!
To each, his own favourites. Anyways, thanks for the feedback about reget - now lemme see if its true.......  D just kidding)


----------



## Hexus (Aug 19, 2004)

Has to be FlashGet. My alltime favourite!


----------



## techdoc (Aug 19, 2004)

tried idm,flashget,and leechget.for sheer speed nothing beats idm.then comes leechget and flashget.overall i think its leechget  the best.and i think for dialup users speed is more impt.idm/leechget-its free too .grreat dn manager


----------



## mariner (Aug 19, 2004)

icecoolz still awaiting for that registry tweak of urs for flashget


----------



## alib_i (Aug 20, 2004)

hey guys ...
im facing a bit of problem with flashget ...

i use mozilla firefox 0.9.2 and flashget 1.6 ..

the problem is that the downloads dont start with flashget ..
i have 'downloadwith' installed ..
but still .. when i click on a download link only the flashget window opens .. but new download  window doesnt show up.

this problem wasnt there a few months back ..
it showed up only when i recently installed my winxp again


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmm..

No one here knows about *Stardownloader* ?

I always prefer its free virsion to use in windows.. so no piracy !!

in linux !! d4x works good, there are other many. .


----------



## Jasmeet (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I'll suggest u Flash Get. I'm using it and I think its great and simple.


----------



## alib_i (Aug 21, 2004)

Jasmeet said:
			
		

> Well I'll suggest u Flash Get. I'm using it and I think its great and simple.



great => true
simple => false


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree with that a little, but its not extremely complex, just overwhelming for those familiar with DAP etc. But its the best


----------



## svenkat83 (Aug 22, 2004)

I too would for FlashGet!


----------



## Ashis (Aug 22, 2004)

MetaProduct Mass Express!!! 8) 
I tried a lot but this one is small, simple & smooth.  
First try it & then Comment.  
*www.metaproducts.com/download/desetup.exe


----------



## prankzter (Aug 22, 2004)

mariner said:
			
		

> icecoolz still awaiting for that registry tweak of urs for flashget



I sent him a 'pm' and guess what  ...he still hasn't replied.
how rude! (lol!!   )


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 23, 2004)

mariner said:
			
		

> icecoolz still awaiting for that registry tweak of urs for flashget



1) Changes the Max no of jobs to 100. Just copy paste the info below into notepad or something and save it as a reg file. Double click it and it will enter the into into the registry: 


```
REGEDIT4[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JetCar\JetCar\General]"Max Parallel Num"="100""MaxSimJobs"="100"
```

2) Changes the timeout to 6000 seconds : 


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JetCar\JetCar\Connection]"CT"=dword:0000ea60"DT"=dword:0000ea60
```

Let me know if this helps!


----------



## prankzter (Aug 23, 2004)

well what do u know....look whose back with a BANG!!!!
thankx 4 posting man!


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 23, 2004)

np man   anything to help my fellow mates do download things faster off the net


----------



## mariner (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry for replying late  ice .

thanx bro !


----------



## rajivfire (Aug 25, 2004)

i use flashget it's the best. dap is good but lot's of ads,(do u really want them).one thing i hav heard that flashget must not be used without a spysweeper.


----------



## DKant (Aug 28, 2004)

Flashget rox! But I recently did a full format and 98SE reinstall + IE6. I then installed Flashget 1.6a from one of the Digit CD's. Now, each time Flashget starts up, it closes immediately, saying it caused some invalid page fault. D'load then resumes with the default IE downloader.  I then installed DAP, but it slows down the d'load by a factor of 2 or atleast 1.5, due2 all those ads.


----------



## slugger (Aug 28, 2004)

i've been using DAP 4 almost 3-4 yrs and it works absolutely fine 4 me. As 4 the ads,u can delete them from the folder they download 2.  Deleting stff doesn't tke much time or effort


----------



## DKant (Aug 28, 2004)

how wld that stop dap from d'loading he ads in the 1st place?


----------



## pankyprk (Aug 28, 2004)

my vote goes to FLASHGET, nothing can beat, strong contender,

me using frm last 2+ yrs !!

no bugs, nothing, 

sturdy !!

i cant find any minus points abt it to state here .......

trying hard to find any .....


----------



## Wildstyle (Aug 29, 2004)

The real word is out: FlashGet is the BEST one out there. It's not really that newbie-friendly, but it's got a lot of customisation options and if you know what you are doing, you can really suck every inch of your available bandwidth on this devil! I've also used DAP which is good but not that customisable and not that easy to use. For example, you _cannot_ change the download acceleration speed while in the middle of a download.

Flashget rules, BUT GUYS -- beware of a leaked Flashget 1.65 Beta version that is doing the rounds on some warez sites. It's full of adware and browser hijackers which won't be removed no matter how updated your Spybot-S&D or Ad-aware is. Wait till an official version comes out.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 29, 2004)

DAP 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## mariner (Aug 29, 2004)

well after reading all the posts by members i used the following D Ms .
1.getright.
2.fresh download.
3.download express.
4.leechget.
5.dap 7.2.

the only DM which cud come closer to flashget was download express.

so me thinks that flashget is the best DM available


----------



## Wildstyle (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, in spite of my support for Flashget (or whatever you all are supporting) we should remember this is a post discussing what we personally think is the BEST. 

All the same, new developers and software should always be encouraged


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 31, 2004)

dap 5.2 for me. 
haven't tried 7.2,happy with 5.2

has anybody tried the secret speed slider for dap 5.2.


----------



## nirajan (Sep 1, 2004)

download accelerator and  FreshDownload both r good . i  vote for dap.


----------



## imvikky (Sep 3, 2004)

I tried these

1) Go Zilla - outdated and bugged.
2) Leechget - good speed and is very easy.
3) Download Accelerator PLus 7.2 - It doesn't have good options like How many simultaneous threads.


----------



## imvikky (Sep 3, 2004)

I tried these

1) Go Zilla - outdated and bugged.
2) Leechget - good speed and is very easy.
3) Download Accelerator PLus 7.2 - It doesn't have good options like How many simultaneous threads.


----------



## pankyprk (Sep 3, 2004)

Leechget doesnot show the real speed at which its getting the file !!!!

Leechget also doesnt show the real size of file curruntly completed !!!!!

it shows fake numbers to fool the user !!!!

it shows increased speed to to fool U !!

i'm not joking, its the FACT !!


----------



## mariner_5147 (Sep 3, 2004)

I used all the DMs listed here and some more...but finally came to peace with FG...the only thing that i miss is the individual scheduler for each download....and regarding download frm warez sites, hav any one tried the DM bundled with Opera.
I use Opera for download with small files while surfing at the same time...it adjusts the download speed with surfing speed...with FG u can limit the bandwidth....but its not the most optimal option.


----------



## jassalmithu (Sep 6, 2004)

i am working with DAP 5.3.9.6 with a special tonic that let it download ads


----------



## Prashray (Sep 6, 2004)

DAP for me.


----------



## gsharad007 (Sep 6, 2004)

i use DAP 5.3.9.8

new versions of DAP suck. also wat sucks in all dap versions is that it makes seperate files of all its sections and then join them after it completes which takes really long for huge files. another thing i u cant change the number of simultaneous connection after u have started it.

wat i found better was flashget which makes one file from start and u can chnage the number of threads dynamically.


----------



## mariner_5147 (Sep 7, 2004)

Here's a nightmare.....I was downloading a linux iso..some 700 Mb (that will be abt 700000+ KB) using get right...i dont remember the version....well my avg download speed is abt 3-4 Kb..so after abt 3 days of downloading, i was watching as it was just abt to end...but what the hell...on the last 1 kb, yes on the last kb of 700000, it shows me an error downloading (or file, i dont remember)and my whole download is gone....i was was mad like hell.....i unistalled it then only and loaded flashget which i am using till date and has never ever given me any problem.


----------



## vaidy9 (Sep 15, 2004)

I have tried several download managers.. and found STARDOWNLOADER the best.. no ads, no pop-ups and no spyware... DAP sends in too many cookies  which Adaware detects.  Stardownloader is blindingly fast and works on all sites including warez!


----------



## luckyrocker (Sep 15, 2004)

*my favs*

1) GetRight
2) FlashGet
3) ReGet
4) Connect Fusion <-- open source download manager


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 15, 2004)

I will vote for Flashet


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 15, 2004)

Download Accelerator Plus Rules


----------

